# Mini Nubian vs. Dwarf Nigerian body condition**UPDATED PICS**



## Egg_Newton (Sep 15, 2013)

I have both breeds and it seems like my ND have a more filled out look than the mini nubians. I have been pulling the minis for seperate extra feedings to try and fatten them up but am now thinking this may not be nesassary as they are at a fine weight. This is my most recent addition and I believe her to be very poor body condition. So, she has still been getting extra feed. She was in pretty bad shape when I brought her home but with TLC and food she is looking better. But overall the nubians just seem more narrow and bony. Am I right or do I have skinny nubians?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 15, 2013)

Nubians are going to be more bony looking than Nigerians.  Still, the mini-Nubian in that picture needs more conditioning.

How old is she?

Nigerians also seem different from most standards in that they seem to get  fatter as they get older, and the standards look thinner.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Sep 15, 2013)

I believe she is 2 1/2. Does her belly look a little dissended too? She's not pregnant but she looks thin and bloated. She was getting some not so great hay and sweet feed at her last home. I've improved her diet a lot. But, I still think her belly is big for as thin as she is. I don't have any updated pics of her right now.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 16, 2013)

can't really tell from the picture.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Sep 16, 2013)

*This is just my opinion, but all the goats in that picture seem to be a bit skinny and have rough coats. I would suggest getting a fecal done and deworm everybody if they need it. You could also do a cocci treatment if that shows up high in the fecal. Also make sure they have enough goat minerals out so they can eat them all the time and make sure it's a goat mineral so it has enough copper. I like my goats to be a bit fatter and have slicker coats.

Purebred Nubians:













*


----------



## Egg_Newton (Sep 16, 2013)

This is a picture the lady I bought her from sent me. Those are her goats. I have been giving her alfalfa pellets, beet pulp, calfa mana, Boss, mana pro minerals  and unlimited pasture and have wormed her since I've had her. Her coat has improved significantly in the month I've had her. She is starting to put on some weight now too. She is a very sweet girl. I couldn't have left her even if I didn't want to take her seeing how bad off she was.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 16, 2013)

Is she in milk or dry?  I don't really see an udder, but thought I would ask.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Sep 16, 2013)

No she is dry but lady told me she just gave birth in May. And her hooves were wayyyy overgrown. That's why she is so ....cow hocked??? Is that what it's called?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Sep 17, 2013)

*Sounds like your doing the right things, it takes a bit of time to get the weight on them. Just make sure you are managing parasites and cocci and all should be well!  

It helps to take before and after pictures so you can compare later down the road. *


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 17, 2013)

That goat looks wormy, with that thin of a BCS and that big of a belly (could just be the angle, too). That is NOT what a bloated animal looks like...they will be completely full and not sunken in at the sides. 

Do you have any recent photos?


----------



## Egg_Newton (Sep 18, 2013)

I'll some this weekend. I have a busy week ahead of me.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Sep 18, 2013)

I snapped these really quickly while she was eating today. She's looking better.













And this one cause she has such a pretty face!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Sep 26, 2013)

*Have you done a fecal yet?*


----------



## Egg_Newton (Sep 29, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Have you done a fecal yet?*


I wormed her with Safe-Guard a three weeks ago with her second dose due this week. I will be taking fecal samples to the vet on Tuesday for the whole herd.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Oct 1, 2013)

Got fecals back today. Doc said she has medium worm load and that's with worming her four weeks ago. And said she has cocci. So, at least another round of safe-guard and then round of coccistat. Said my other girls were negative and boys sample had
one egg. Not bad but just realized he charges $20 per sample. Need to find a cheaper way.


----------



## daisyjack (Oct 2, 2013)

you can collect samples and send them out to a lab it costed about 5.00 per sample, or do it your self. I would also switch wormers since safe guard did not work all that great. ask your vet if they could give you some cydectin


----------



## junkprospector (Oct 2, 2013)

what is the lab that you can send fecals to that costs $5?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 2, 2013)

Egg_Newton said:
			
		

> Got fecals back today. Doc said she has medium worm load and that's with worming her four weeks ago. And said she has cocci. So, at least another round of safe-guard and then round of coccistat. Said my other girls were negative and boys sample had
> one egg. Not bad but just realized he charges $20 per sample. Need to find a cheaper way.


What kind of worms?


----------



## Egg_Newton (Oct 2, 2013)

He just said stomach worms.


----------



## meme (Oct 2, 2013)

junkprospector said:
			
		

> what is the lab that you can send fecals to that costs $5?


This is who we used: http://www.midamericaagresearch.net/


----------



## madcow (Oct 3, 2013)

My goodness, she is thin.  She does look a little bit better than when you brought her home.  I read an article just recently that says anytime a goat is stressed, such as with moving to a new home, their available B12 will be reduced and that keeps them from utilizing everything they eat fully.  I would suggest a B12 injection to help her get the most benefit from everything you are doing for her.  I'm like you, I like filled out goats.  My new addition to our herd is a 4-month-old buckling and the does have treated him just terribly.  He hasn't been putting on weight since I brought him home and I'm sure it's because he's B12 deficient with the stress of fitting into the herd.  I am going to get some B12 and dose him up, too, and hopefully he will start putting on some weight.  He wasn't in bad shape when I got him, but he could be a little bit better conditioned, plus he's still growing too and needs as much nutrition as he can get.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Oct 3, 2013)

meme said:
			
		

> junkprospector said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely have to give them a try!


----------

